# Can build you a rollitup twitter if you want



## wompaa (Nov 19, 2018)

I already have twitter for weed, there's room for 2

I'll do it free in return i run it with you and monitizations go roughly equal (banner space etc etc)

It is the dopest platform you'll see this side of twitter





rollitup are you interested ?


----------



## sunni (Nov 19, 2018)

We have a Twitter and an fb 
And we’d need someone who already a staff member to run them not a forum user but thank you for your thoughts !


----------



## wompaa (Nov 19, 2018)

sorry i accually mean a fully functunal twitter site, not a twitter page


i build sites, i have a weed twitter getting members already. like i say there's room for 2


i can build one for rollitup, i think the worlds ready for a 420 dedicated twitter style site


so would you want to venture into a new sister site for rollitup ? i could have a test mock site set up within a week on a test domain.


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

ignore this please iv changed my mind 


sorry


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2018)

Maybe in public is not the right place to approach these kinds of matters.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 20, 2018)

wompaa said:


> I already have twitter for weed, there's room for 2
> 
> I'll do it free in return i run it with you and monitizations go roughly equal (banner space etc etc)
> 
> ...


Throw in a blow job and u have a deal.


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

Show us your other weed twitter platform buddy . Or it didnt happen


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Maybe in public is not the right place to approach these kinds of matters.


i woudnt go too far into detail about it but i think im safe


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Show us your other weed twitter platform buddy . Or it didnt happen


no


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Throw in a blow job and u have a deal.


yes


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

wompaa said:


> no


People are signing up you said.... And you dont want a weed forum crowd to sign up on your new platform ?

Weird man


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 20, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> People are signing up you said.... And you dont want a weed forum crowd to sign up on your new platform ?
> 
> Weird man


It's for cops that smoke weed.


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> People are signing up you said.... And you dont want a weed forum crowd to sign up on your new platform ?
> 
> Weird man


say what ?


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's for cops that smoke weed.


what u mentioning cops for bruv ?


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

wompaa said:


> sorry i accually mean a fully functunal twitter site, not a twitter page
> 
> 
> i build sites, i have a weed twitter getting members already. like i say there's room for 2
> ...



This


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> This


im not getting you buddy sorry


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 20, 2018)

wompaa said:


> im not getting you buddy sorry


Nonsense, I'm sure you can handle 2 at the same time.


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> This


 That post is where you said you already made a weed twitter and have people signing up.

Let us sign up too


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

You said 

I build sites, i have a weed twitter getting members already. like i say there's room for 2


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> You said
> 
> I build sites, i have a weed twitter getting members already. like i say there's room for 2


sorry man you lost me


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2018)

wompaa said:


> sorry man you lost me


Lets see your work.


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Lets see your work.


no


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

wompaa said:


> no


 Thats all i was asking man. Show us your weed twitter


----------



## wompaa (Nov 20, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Thats all i was asking man. Show us your weed twitter


no for the 10th time, im on a busy public forum which isnt mine, i have more respect ( lol really i do) as to not advertise a profitable website without asking permision 


shame on u u should have known this :/


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh, maybe you havent seen the canadian supplies list?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/canadian-suppliers.954133/

Are any of those sites profitable?

Either way man even if your right Doesnt bother me man 

I think the main point is here no one believes you have made a weed twitter platform that no one knows about


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 20, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Oh, maybe you havent seen the canadian supplies list?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/canadian-suppliers.954133/
> 
> ...


Weed twitter? Are you not allowed to talk about weed in regular twitter?


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Weed twitter? Are you not allowed to talk about weed in regular twitter?


 Lol i dont twitter or any of that shit, i dont know. 

Basically im just calling this guy out on his bullshit claims.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 20, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Lol i dont twitter or any of that shit, i dont know.
> 
> Basically im just calling this guy out on his bullshit claims.


I've never been on twitter myself, but I'm pretty sure you can post whatever you want.


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2018)

70% of the messages are "I forgot what I was going to say"


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/we-need-to-learn-blockchain-shit.980041/

This first post your doing exactly what you said you wouldnt do ... 

Post other sites or your twitter. 

Lol man your fucked


----------



## projectinfo (Nov 20, 2018)

wompaa said:


> no for the 10th time, im on a busy public forum which isnt mine, i have more respect ( lol really i do) as to not advertise a profitable website without asking permision
> 
> 
> shame on u u should have known this :/


----------

